# Storing Raw Powders



## rick89 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi guys have read this section and brewing info on here for a bit now and thanks guys for top notch info.


The one thing i cant work out is where is the best place to store my raw powder test enanthate after Ive double bagged and ziplocked, some say fridge others freezer, where do you guys store??

Chhers from the UK, Rick


----------



## DLEATO (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats one thing il would like to know too.
And how long do powders stay good for,

BUMP!


----------



## KUVinny (Oct 10, 2011)

Store sealed tightly, in a cool, dark place (not in the fridge or freezer - there is moisture in there). Stored this way, the powder can keep for years.


----------



## juiceball44 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mason jar to keep moisture out, store in dark cool place


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 10, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Store sealed tightly, in a cool, dark place (not in the fridge or freezer - there is moisture in there). Stored this way, the powder can keep for years.


 


juiceball44 said:


> Mason jar to keep moisture out, store in dark cool place


 
^^this..!! 

Should last you for a few years if stored this way


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 17, 2011)

make sure no moisture and it'll last long


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 17, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Store sealed tightly, in a cool, dark place (not in the fridge or freezer - there is moisture in there). Stored this way, the powder can keep for years.


^^^ this. Deff keep away from freezer, ice will build up and your powder will get wet


----------



## shayde (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's what I ordered yesterday:





SentrySafe H4300SG Fire-Safe Waterproof Security File, 0.7 Cubic Feet (Silver Gray): Amazon.ca: Tools & Building Supplies

It's fire proof ^^ (That's not why I bought it.) I don't want people snooping around and this beats hiding my gear and needles inside my...


----------



## shayde (Oct 18, 2011)

I got the safe today. It's definitely a good purchase for storing gear and raws.


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 22, 2011)

that safe thing looks good


----------



## shayde (Oct 23, 2011)

It is! Fells very very solid. I was surprised by the weight. It isn't plastic crap. The lock is "ok". Good if you ever have people snooping around. It's big enough to put a lot of gear, raw powders and room for more. 60 bucks you can't go wrong!


----------

